# Collecting river sand/gravel for substrate.



## snail

I'm still working on setting up my 90 gallon tank. It's going to have a mineralized topsoil substrate but I still have to top that with something. There is a small river I know which has pretty gravel. It's very fine almost sand and is a nice rich red-brown color. I think it's mostly made up of shale. I know shale can be questionable in an aquarium because it's a sedimentary rock but I set up a jar with a couple of snails and plants using it as substrate. A month later the snail population has exploded and the PH is stable. The PH was my biggest concern and I'm thinking if the snails are doing okay there is not much danger of it leaching too much in the way of heavy metals or anything like that.

Of course I know I can just go buy sand or gravel but it's going to be stocked with native fish and I am enjoying collecting as many of the materials for myself that I can. 

Does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions, particularly about any possible danger of using this as my substrate?


----------



## jrman83

If you have tested it and the ph is stable, I don't see a threat. I assume you will be cleaning it with something like bleach to make sure all of the bad critters are out of it? How many pounds do you plan to get? Sounds a little sweat producing.


----------



## snail

I was thinking I'd boil it to remove unwanted critters and superficial pollutants. I haven't worked out how much I'll need yet but It shouldn't be too bad if I can get the car close enough.


----------



## bruceaction

Hi I point out to you,,this is possible illegal to remove stuff from the land and rivers,,just be awear of this point,,don,t want things turning out badly for one of our members


----------



## snail

bruceaction said:


> Hi I point out to you,,this is possible illegal to remove stuff from the land and rivers,,just be awear of this point,,don,t want things turning out badly for one of our members


Thanks, I checked that already. In this case I don't think there is a problem but I know that it is illegal in some places.


----------



## Bowbass

Hi All.
I've been using sand and small rocks/stones/quartz/and marble like pieces from the creek that runs right through my yard. It has everything from very fine silt deposits (great for plants) to sand particles from typical size up to BB size and bigger. I use it all the time.
Test with vinegar and if it bubbles or fizzes don't use it...Or at least I don't...
Rinse very-very -very well. Then use a 10% clorox solution and let it sit for a couple of days at least. Then rinse very-very-very well again. I can't stress the rinse enough here. 
After that I usually age the substrate in buckets or tubs for awhile that way I always have some ready for use. I just rinse it again right before I use it.
Rinse with tap water, you don't have to use hot or really cold for any of these steps.
I tend to use the larger BB size allot. I think it provides more space for good bacteria and root space for plants without compaction and debri/waste build up.
It's also allot easier to vac durring cleaning and water changes.
Hope this helps and doesn't draw to much attention from nay sayers.

Steve B. in Atlanta area.


----------

